

PHP Programming For Affiliate Marketers - Free Today At Amazon - RawData
http://www.amazon.com/PHP-Programming-Affiliate-Marketers-ebook/dp/B00A2TTNR0/

======
RawData
This book is aimed at affiliate marketers who want to spruce up their websites
with php...BUT, it's actually not a bad intro to PHP on its own. Free Today
for Kindle.

~~~
krapp
With respect, unless the first sentence of the first chapter of this book is
"hire an actual developer to install a tested framework" then it runs the risk
of doing more harm (both to the marketer/wannabe dev and PHP's reputation)
than good.

That said, good luck... I might pick it up as a reference myself.

~~~
RawData
Oh I dunno...I don't think you're ever going to convince me that LESS
knowledge is a good thing. We can - and should - all learn new skills that are
outside out respective boxes. An affiliate marketer with some php knowledge is
always going to be better off than one without...even if it's just enough
knowledge to know whether the dev they hire is snowing them over!

~~~
krapp
_even if it's just enough knowledge to know whether the dev they hire is
snowing them over!_

I'll give you that. As long as it doesn't convince them they never need to
hire developers.

